# CT Beekeepers w/Drs Clarence Collison and Larry Conner



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

http://www.ctbees.com/


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

*CT "Bee School" in February!*

Check out the link above for information on one day Bee School in New Haven CT. They are running two courses, one for beginners and one for more experienced beekeepers. 
The program looks great and is at a very convenient time, Sat Feb 2!


----------

